# ideas for a cane



## graydog (Dec 7, 2014)

If you are wanting an idea for a cane design, type this into URL line at the top of a Google page:

https://www.google.com/search?q=carved+walking+canes&oq=carved+walking+cane&aqs=chrome.0.69i59j69i57.17221j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=91&ie=UTF-8

Then click in "images". You should find something there you like.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Some nice looking sticks. thanks for sharing.


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Unbelievable. There's some talent out there!


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

I can't count how many different related words I've pumped into Google over a period of time and seem to see new content each time. Thanks for helping out.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

There is always something different comes up . its good to see .

its a case of finding your own style by evaluating others work some nice pieces there


----------

